# Sad Turn Of Events For Scott



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Scott is back in ICU with pneumonia! For those who pray, please do so, and for the rest, please send all the good vibes you can send! I thank you once again, my friends.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

You've got it - it's ALL being sent your way!!!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

nonny said:


> Scott is back in ICU with pneumonia! For those who pray, please do so, and for the rest, please send all the good vibes you can send! I thank you once again, my friends.


Sending Both your way!!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

only the best from the Pacific Northwest


----------



## sydmeg1012 (Nov 10, 2008)

All our prayers and wishes are with you


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Lots of good vibes coming your way!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Prayers are with Scott. I hope he'll be ok.

Carey


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

It's never good to be that sick, and especially not so soon after a transplant. Prayers coming yours and Scott's way.


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Only my best wishes for Scott and your family...praying for some good news!


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Well, your prayers and good wishes are working. Pneumonia's better and he's out of ICU. He had surgery yesterday for some type of kink but the surgery went well. They took the GI tube out but he's not eating yet. Anyway, things are looking up once again! Thanks so much to all of you!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Both coming your way!!


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

X2 from us


----------

